# Korva



## Marsario

Hei!

"Lansimaalaiset saattavat ajatella, että lause on oikeudenmukainen."

Voiko saana "korva" käyttää lauseessa tässä merkityksessä?

"Lause saattaa kuulostaa oikeudenmukaiselta länsilmaalaisten korvasta"

Kiitos!


----------



## Gavril

Moi Marsario,

En ole varma, mutta luulen että verbin _kuulostaa _yhteydessä on yleisempi käyttää muotoja _korvaan/korviin_ tai _korvassa/korvissa_ kuin _korvasta_.

En tiedä, miten sijan valinta (inessiivi vai ilatiivi) vaikuttaa lauseen merkitykseen, mutta kokemuksessani illatiivia voi käyttää sekä yksikössä (_kuulostaa ... korvaan_) että monikossa (_kuulostaa ... korviin_) tällaisessa yhteydessä, kun taas inessiivin yksikkö (_korvassa_) on hyvin harvinaisempi kuin monikko (_korvissa_).



Marsario said:


> Hei!
> 
> "Lansimaalaiset saattavat ajatella, että lause on oikeudenmukainen."
> 
> Voiko saana "korva" käyttää lauseessa tässä merkityksessä?
> 
> "Lause saattaa kuulostaa oikeudenmukaiselta länsilmaalaisten korvasta"
> 
> Kiitos!


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> En ole varma, mutta luulen että verbin _kuulostaa _yhteydessä on yleisempi käyttää muotoja _korvaan/korviin_ tai _korvassa/korvissa_ kuin _korvasta_.
> 
> En tiedä, miten sijan valinta (inessiivi vai illatiivi) vaikuttaa lauseen merkitykseen, mutta kokemuksessani illatiivia voi käyttää sekä yksikössä (_kuulostaa ... korvaan_) että monikossa (_kuulostaa ... korviin_) tällaisessa yhteydessä, kun taas inessiivin yksikkö (_korvassa_) on paljon harvinaisempi kuin monikko (_korvissa_).


Olet aivan oikeassa, Gavril. 

Mielestäni sijan valinta ei vaikuta lauseen merkitykseen mitään, joskin joissakin lauseissa inessiivi kuulostaa luontevammalta, toisissa taas illatiivi.


----------



## Marsario

Hei! Kiitos molemmat!


----------

